# stalkin turkeys



## murphs law (Mar 3, 2009)

Been hunting turkeys for about 5 years now. Never shot one sitting against a tree with dekes. Always on my belly sneaking up on them. It don't work out all the time, but it is fun.Anybody else try this?


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Only as a very last resort. Very low percentage. I'm more inclined to let him pass on through, then try to move up ahead of where I think he's going and set up there.


----------



## Benny (Mar 5, 2004)

> Only as a very last resort. Very low percentage. I'm more inclined to let him pass on through, then try to move up ahead of where I think he's going and set up there.


ditto that, if I haven't heard any birds for a little while I might try to walk and call a little but thats not usually until its late in the season and I'm being more aggressive :coolgleam


----------



## LungBuster 21 (Oct 5, 2006)

murphs law said:


> Been hunting turkeys for about 5 years now. Never shot one sitting against a tree with dekes. Always on my belly sneaking up on them. It don't work out all the time, but it is fun.Anybody else try this?


ohh ya. Its a blast. A lot of the times it doesnt work but you do what you have to do to get on a bird. Nothin like a long low crawl and you can barely raise your gun up on the bird because your arms are so tired!!


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

I had a hunter do it a few years back.
The tom was standing in an over-grown field and wouldn't come in. All he would do is just strut back and forth and gobble like crazy.
I stayed where I was and called just enough to keep him gobbling so Dan would know where he was. Dan crawled to within 25 yards of him , then raised up and shot him. 25 lbs , 10 3/4" beard and 1 3/8 spurs.
I agree it don't work everyday , but you gotta be versatile and use your thinker !


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

No bushwhackin turkeys for me. Stalking is for deer hunting.  Turkeys will hang up a lot of time. Over calling or hens can cause it. I would re-position on him or look for another one or try it again the next day when he is in a different mood.


----------



## pipe dream (Aug 3, 2006)

This is the method I have used to get most of my turkeys. Shot 2 by calling them in and the rest I put the sneak on. Low and slow thats all it takes. Any quick movement and your busted and the birds are gone. Good camo is a good thing to have and always try to have some type of cover beween yourself and the bird.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Killin is killin, out of the countless birds I have watch take a shot to the face only about 2 % have been bellycrawled on. But them birds that were bushwhacked, belly crawled on etc etc are held in as high regard as the birds I have called to the gun for myself and others. 

When the birds get tough, you gotta fill tags.


----------



## Meskin255 (May 19, 2008)

I have hunted both sitting stationary callin' em in and chased em down. I have watched shows where they have stalked them plenty of times to get the bird. 

I took my buddy out for his first time a couple years ago and we ended up "runnin n gunnin" and he got a nice bird 10" beard, and 1" spurs. I ended up with a smaller one, but it was my last hunt so i was glad to get a bird.

Sometimes you gotta do whatever it takes if you want to be putting a bird on the table!


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

Yea i have done it... 1 for 2 in attempts lol..

I will never forget that hunt


----------



## murphs law (Mar 3, 2009)

All the spots i have to hunt i have a pretty good idea where there roosting.If i here them gobblin' i'm going after them. I think most of the birds i hunt are pressured birds and are a little wary of whats going on.Hunting land seems to be getting smaller each year.Everybody is on each corner of the property.


----------



## murphs law (Mar 3, 2009)

All the spots i have to hunt i have a pretty good idea where there roosting.If i here them gobblin' i'm going after them. I think most of the birds i hunt are pressured birds and are a little wary of whats going on.Hunting land seems to be getting smaller each year.Everybody is on each corner of the property.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I have had success in doing it. It's like everything else I hunt, if one method is getting results, I resort to another tactic. It beats going home and whining


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Yep, I've done it. Also missed a beaute last year doing it!:lol:


----------



## Mr. Marley (Oct 28, 2005)

It's a tough way to hunt, but I also do it. the only turkey I ever shot, I was sitting up next to a tree. The area I hunt has a bunch of turkey's, so most of my mid day and afternoon is spent walking the 2 tracks and looking. when a turkey is spotted, the stalk is on. I have been very lucky stalking up on turkey's, but they were all hen's.


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

old graybeard said:


> I have had success in doing it. It's like everything else I hunt, if one method is getting results, I resort to another tactic. It beats going home and whining


 I think I know what you're trying to say Old Graybeard :lol::lol::lol:

oh btw, I have used the run and gun method a few times, whatever it takes!


----------



## huntoholic (Jan 15, 2008)

Ive been turkey hunting the last two springs and found out I get really anxious when I hear the gobblers responding LOL But last year as I was walking out of the woods I spotted a big boy strutten in an over grown field. After calling didnt move him I back into the woods and circled down around him about 200 yards down, when I found the thickest grass between me and him I Slowly walked a hundred and militry crawled the next 90. I Finally notice him running away and took my shot with him about 45/50 yards away and dropped him. Man was it fun  Although I didnt have much energy for the Video camera afterwards.


----------



## genietech (Jul 16, 2007)

The odds are not as good. I always sit and call in the morning, If I get them going but they are not coming in the time has arrived to get down and start crawling. This is what I like most about turkey hunting. There is no greater rush than trying to get to within 30-40 yards from these guys without getting busted. If I wasnt so tired and anxious to get a shot after the stalk (my lame exuse for missing :lol, I would have taken several birds this way. Gets me pumped just thinking about it. Less than 2 months to go.


----------



## Bountyhunter (Oct 8, 2008)

I stalk a lot. I usually can't get the turkey to me, so I go closer and then call. I have not had succes sitting or stalking. This spring will only be my third year.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

BWHUNTR said:


> I think I know what you're trying to say Old Graybeard :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> oh btw, I have used the run and gun method a few times, whatever it takes!


Sorry fat fingers or just old timers creeping up on me I guess


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

I've done this a few times in my turkey hunting career. Some birds just seems to "not here and not see" the decoys. I've belly crawled on one and the other I just walked slow towards the last area I saw him. I got both of those birds. When all else fails use the sneak attack, it's worth a try.


----------



## EMPIRE (Jan 31, 2008)

If I can't call them in, I won't shoot them.. I guess the calling is the hunt to me.. I don't know why I feel that way. I have no problem shooting a deer if I can sneek up on it, but I won't shoot a turkey like that..anyone else feel that way??


----------



## lilsean95 (Mar 6, 2007)

This might work in MI but where I am from Southwest MO. you would be an idiot from trying this. I would do it on private property and only if I know for sure that know one else within 20 mile of me and that only if I know too damn dangerous and butterballs taste just as good.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

Definitely a fun way to hunt...I love "Runnin' and Gunnin" when it decides to rain, turkeys get out into the open fields and I usually find myself glassing fields and then trying to make a stalk. Got my last bird this way. 


Chad


----------



## JOE_RFISHER (Mar 8, 2003)

it is fun, and an amazing challenge! stalking turkeys is more about using the lay of the land then using your camouflage. i've taken a few birds this way and they have all been in wide open fields using rolling ridges in the field as cover and popping up over the ridge almost like hunting bedded mulies out west. 

i love hearing them gobble but life doesn't always work out the way you want it to . . .


----------

